# New bunny Zoey



## existenziell (Mar 13, 2013)

So I was at a local pet store yesterday picking up a new cage (because my boyfriend and I were thinking about adopting a rabbit from the Humane Society) and this woman comes up to us and asks if we want a rabbit. So I figured we would take a look.

Anyway, we got to her house and it was kind of a disaster. She has 3 kids, 2 rabbits, 2 dogs, 2 cats, and a gecko in a very small and dirty house. The one rabbit was kept in a semi-nice cage but the other (the one she wanted to get rid of) was being kept in a really small wire cage. She had no food or water to speak of and she had no mat or bedding inside the cage. She was just being kept on the wire. The woman knew nothing about taking care of rabbits and said she had another one but it died. Not a good situation, so we took her home. 

Zoey (as we renamed her) is literally just hair and bones. She's a lionshead mix about a year and half old. She is very tiny and all I feel when I pick her up is bones. We took her home and gave her pellets, hay, and a treat stick. All she did last night was eat and drink. We also gave her a much needed brushing and a nail trim. She seems pretty shy and I suspect she hasn't been handled much. 

Did I mention she's really cute?


----------



## PaGal (Mar 13, 2013)

She is absolutely adorable! She is lucky to have found a much better home.


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh, Zoey is adorable! So glad you got her & she now has a good home to get her healthy & happy again! Wish you & Zoey the best!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 13, 2013)

She is so cute. Glad to hear she has a proper home now. Although I would worry about the other bunny.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 13, 2013)

So cute!

So a random person just comes up to you and asks if you want a rabbit. That is so odd. But sounds like you rescued her from a horrible situation.


----------



## existenziell (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, it was odd that she just randomly asked. I think because we were buying a cage she just assumed. I had also been holding one of the baby dutches in the pet store.

I was worried about the other rabbit too, especially since the woman smokes in the house (didn't mention that in my original post). However, the rabbit seemed to be in better shape. It's in a Superpet cage (has a plastic tub on the bottom) and at least has bedding. It also had food and water.

The woman was saying that she got the dutch originally and kind of just ended up with Zoey though she didn't really want her. I think that may have contributed to the neglect.


----------



## Apebull (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow I'm glad you were there when she was at the pet store. I'm glad to hear that Zoey (LOVE the name by the way) is in a wonderful new home. And she is super cute.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 14, 2013)

What a cutie! I bet she's glad to be in a new home with you.  Shocked that the lady who gave her up smokes in the house with pets annnd kids, but glad at least someone got out of there safe.


----------



## Fietser (Mar 15, 2013)

The two dogs and the other rabbit seemed pretty happy. I noticed and pet one of the cats, who the woman said was on her last legs...the cat looked decidedly unhappy. The Gecko was struggling and the woman was trying to nurse it back to life after it had nearly died. 
I'm quite certain Zoey would have eventually suffered the same fate as the third rabbit if we hadn't taken her. Looking back on this, I've gotten progressively angrier about that woman. I certainly hope the dutch bunny that's left is taken care of well. It was in one of the kids room and it seemed like they at least cared about it.


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 15, 2013)

You were at the right place at the right time. She's adorable. She's going to be so happy to be in a loving home.


----------



## MILU (Aug 11, 2013)

It's so nice that you got Zoey!! I'm glad she left that hell, it's incredible how some people neglect their pets and kids.. some people shouldn't even be called "people". I'm really happy to know that this princess of a bunny will now have a chance to have a decent life. I wish there were more people like you!


----------



## jemm (Aug 11, 2013)

Good for you seems like you saved Zoe from a crappy life, well done :coolness:


----------

